# A poorly 'poo



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

So some of you may know that Lolly has the wart virus and had to have a lump removed from her ear in February. Unfortunately they quickly grew back and she now has a couple of large warts in her ear. The vet advised us to wait and see what happened (saying some just go away on their own) as we were worried about the number of general anesthetics she'd potentially need.

Well on Thursday we saw the vet again for her booster jabs and for the vet to check her growths and they need to come out  She's booked in for an op on Wednesday. The problem is that yesterday afternoon she started to smell and is trying to clean her ear with her back leg. 

I'm guessing she's got an ear infection from the gunk being blocked in by her growths  Why do these things always happen at the weekend? Our vet uses the Royal Veterinary Collage Hospital for its out of hours provision. I'm thinking that Lolly needs antibiotics and pain relief as she has had in the past with ear infections. 
My question is do you think I should get her seen today or can it wait until the morning? She's eaten fine but is a bit subdued.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no poor thing.

Do you have any ear cleaner?? Buddy's ears always smell so i always use it,she may not have an infection.

I'd wait they charge a rediculous amount for the emergency vet think mines £154.If it is an infection one day wont hurt just get her booked in straight away monday morning .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Janet, poor lolly! 
Ear infections are so painful. I think this is entirely your call, ear infections technically are not emergencies but it is not nice knowing your dog is in pain and suffering, so if you would feel happier taking Lolly in then I would do it. I have taken my girls to a and e before for ear infections as I couldn't possibly leave them until the G.P opened again, as like you say it always seems to be out of hours!
You may find they will postpone the op if it's infected until its all settled again.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Janet, poor Lolly :hug: They are big growths so wouldn't be surprised if you're right about an infection. You do have a good idea what the problem is so you don't need to panic. I think the RVCH bill will be expensive unfortunately. It really depends on how much pain you think she is in. If she's ok and just quiet then wait and see your local vet tomorrow. If you think she's in a lot of pain then go to RCVH and just foot the bill (she's worth it). Follow your instinct and you won't go wrong. Get well soon Lolly xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your advice. We decided to take Lolly for a walk and see how she behaved before making a decision whether to call the emergency number. Well she was her usual bouncy self running at full pelt to fetch the ball and asking for it to be thrown so I don't think she can be in too much pain. So hubby will phone our vet as soon as they open tomorrow (we won't give her breakfast until after they have seen her in case they want to bring her op forward).


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor lolly, hope she's better soon x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope Lolly is ok, poor thing.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Lolly  Hope she is ok and do keep us posted. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor Lolly  Hope you get things sorted in the morning Janet X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

How is Lolly?
X


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

John phoned the vet this morning but he said they were chocka block with appointments this morning but they didn't sound terribly concerned. I'm going to ring this afternoon to see if her op can be moved to tomorrow as I'm struggling to cope with the smell if she comes anywhere near me!!! They said an ear infection won't compromise her op and they will be giving her antibiotics after that anyway. 
She seems well in herself apart from the smell and her frequent ear cleaning with her back foot which occasionally causes her to give a little cry (and she then licks her back foot madly to clean it)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor smelly Lolly, I hope they can move it forward.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Lolly, and poor you :hug: getting past the receptionist can be so tricky sometimes, like at the doctors....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor smelly thing. I hope the smell goes away by Friday  Don't want it to spoil the poker game. 

Glad Lolly is still happy in herself.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janet so sorry to read about Lolly, hope it clears up soon ... xxx

Julie everyone could wear pegs on their noses ... it may help you win the poker game ...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I had a good friend over this afternoon and the first thing I did when she arrived was apologise about the smell! She said all she could smell was air freshner - which might have had something to do with the 2 scented candles, oil burner and plug in air freshner I had on the go!!! She certainly got a whiff of Lolly when she went up to say hello though! lol


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a daft query really, but is the wart virus in dogs the same as humans?

I only ask because I had a relative whose little boy developed warts on his hands - at its worst he had about 10 of them, of various sizes.

He ended up going to the local hospital for treatment - some treatment that ended up giving him huge blisters over the warts and was very painful.

His Mum did a search online for natural therapies for it - 6 months of the hospital treatment every 2 weeks had not given any improvement - and read about Apple Cider Vinegar.

She would dab some of the ACV onto each wart every morning and every night (using a cotton bud) and after a couple of weeks there was a definate improvement. She stopped the hospital visits and just carried on treatment herself.

After about a couple of months all of the warts were gone, no sign of them at all.

I dont know if the causative virus is the same in humans and canines, but thought it worth a mention.

Hope your little dog gets better soon.


----------

